# Shoe Dye



## Merrion (4 Oct 2007)

Hi All,

I need to dye a pair of shoes (originally cream) - anyway colour will do. Has anyone dyed shoes themselves - there seems to be a few products on ebay or is there anything that can be bought in the shops?

Alternatively would it be better to get it done professionally - has anyone any recommendations and ideas of cost?

Thanks a mil


----------



## TDON (4 Oct 2007)

Suede, leather or canvas?


----------



## Merrion (4 Oct 2007)

Apologies should have specified - they are suede shoes!!


----------



## TDON (4 Oct 2007)

All the better, cos leather never really takes it as basically the dye sits atop the leather and always cracks where you bend your toes after a few goes.

Anyway, you can try Dylon Shoe & Accessories colour, which works well, but your choice of colours are limited. You can get them in Hickeys on Henry St., Dublin, but don't know where else.

For a better selection of colours you could try :   Tulip® Soft Fabric Paint™   .

You can get it in Inspiring Ideas in the St. Stephen's Green shopping centre or there is an Art & Crafts shop on the 1st floor of the Jervis shopping centre that has them also.  Don't use it from the tube when applying. Put it onto a saucer/ plate whatever and pick up only enough paint from that with a brush to apply to the shoe. Turns out quite well once you have the patience not to rush it around the soles, which you could mask so as you don't get the paint onto, until it dries.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Merrion (4 Oct 2007)

Fantastic advice TDON - thanks a million. Would never have thought of a paint. Didn't know there was such a thing for soft fabric. Thank you so much


----------



## TDON (4 Oct 2007)

Forgot. Just a tip. If you are happy with your result and want to waterproof it, as it is suede, you could try the following, which I always carry out with any new pair of suede boots or shoes.  

Millets or any outdoors shop sell cans of Fabsil, which is actually a spray for waterproofing tents. Its only €9.00 and will do up to 6 pairs of shoes or 3 pairs of boots and works fantastic.


----------



## Merrion (4 Oct 2007)

Brilliant - thanks


----------



## banba (5 Oct 2007)

A lot of cobblers will dye shoes for you for a small amount of money, saves the mess!


----------

